# Baby teeth breaking as they come out?!



## mom2ponygirl (Jun 6, 2006)

My 9 1/2 year old dd has lost two bicuspids the last couple of weeks. Both of them have broken and come out in pieces a couple days apart. Actually the last part of the second one still hasn't come out - day 2. She's never had a cavity and there hasn't been any mention of issues at her 6 month check ups. She's due to go back in a few weeks. Should I save a tooth to show or is this normal?


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

None of my 9 1/2 yr old's teeth broke upon coming out. She has 13 permanent teeth, but I think that just one is a bicuspid. I'd save them and ask the dentist.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

At least two of my baby teeth broke as they came out or prior to coming out. My very last molar actually cracked in two and was in place for several months, because we were living in England and I refused to see an English dentist (I was 14 and had read too many horror stories). When we got home our usual dentist had to pull it, but the tooth under it was fine.

IN my case, my baby teeth had very strong roots that refused to dissolve. My upper four middle teeth had to be extracted because the new teeth came in behind them. One premolar that wasn't loose at all cracked in two and came out when I bit into a very stale school lunch taco in 7th grade.

As for my teeth? They're _ridiculously_ healthy. I've had one cavity in my life - and that one re-mineralized several times before finally needing to be filled. I never needed braces, my teeth are strong and have plenty of room. My dentist was never concerned about my baby teeth breaking - he jsut commented about my very, very strong tooth enamel.


----------



## mom2ponygirl (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies!

I think my daughter may also have the ridiculously healthy teeth. My entire family (5 siblings, my mom and her 4 siblings) have never had cavities and have really good teeth. I am hopeful she has inherited those traits.

Fortunately we are going to the dentist in a few weeks, so I will definitely ask, but I think I will chill out and stop worrying until then!


----------

